# Charleston South Carolina -- pictures



## Tsoman (Oct 4, 2007)

These are pictures of the historic part of Charleston, South Carolina.
























Enjoy!!
































*above pictures were not taken by me. The following were.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

One of the best looking and designed small American city.


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Nice pictures!
It looks quite tropical, does it get very cold in winter?


----------



## Tsoman (Oct 4, 2007)

Avientu said:


> Nice pictures!
> It looks quite tropical, does it get very cold in winter?



Winter is short but it can feel cold because of the moisture in the air. We don't get snow.

The summers are very hot.


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

I love the american way of life! 

this is the picture of a US-town that i have in my head...


----------



## phillybud (Jul 22, 2007)

*Elegance, charm and grace!*

Thank you so much for posting these pictures. I've been to Charleston several times (I briefly lived in Savanna, Georgia ... not too far away) and I love this town for it's charm and elegance. It is very historic and many people don't know it was the birthplace of the Confederacy (Fort Sumter!). Maybe you can find some pictures of the lovely countryside just outside Charleston, such as the gorgeous old plantation houses that still exist.

The climate is very warm sub-tropical ... similar to Tangier, Morrocco or Tel Aviv; or Los Angeles for that matter.


----------



## Tymel (Jan 9, 2007)

This shows me a glimpse of a rarely seen city on SSC. Those palm tree's look like paradise. I would love to have a vacation house there for the winter months, when I get tired of the gloomy weather.

I hope theres going to be many more photo threads to come.


----------



## Tsoman (Oct 4, 2007)

Tymel said:


> This shows me a glimpse of a rarely seen city on SSC. Those palm tree's look like paradise. I would love to have a vacation house there for the winter months, when I get tired of the gloomy weather.
> 
> I hope theres going to be many more photo threads to come.


Well thank you for your comments  

Now that you ask, there will be more photos! And more variety in photos.


----------



## Maxx☢Power (Nov 16, 2005)

Lovely, it's so picturesque!


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Looks wonderful. It's so green!


----------

